# Substitute for Tasso ham?



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

I ate at Magnolias in Charleston last week and had a superb appetiser. It was called " Down South Egg Roll". It really was fantastic, so much so that I bought Alan Barickmans book for the recipe.
Thing is, I doubt i'll find Tasso ham when I return to the UK. Do you think I could get away with Chorizo, or is that too strong a flavour?
Also, the recipe calls for canned Collard Greens which I know I won't be able to find. How about spinach? Or Kale?
Any help would be appreciated, thanks!

Recipelink.com - Message Boards


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Tasso is pretty spicy, so if you have to substitute chorizo that shouldn't be a problem. Just be sure you get the kind that is already cured and cooked, not the fresh variety.

And kale or brussels sprout leaves are closer to the flavor of collards than spinach -- kind of cabbagey.


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Suzanne, you've made my day! I'm going to try and perfect it over the next couple of weeks and serve it as the first course for Christmas dinner.:smiles:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Sounds like a great dish.

Ironically, now that you bring it up, word has just trickled down that Thomas Parsell, founder of Magnolias and several other Charlestown landmark restaurants, was killed in a car accident late September. 

He'll be sorely missed.


----------



## indianwells (Jan 2, 2007)

I didn't know that, he will indeed be missed. You're right though, it was a great dish, although I have to say the accompaniements were the key, they being a red pepper sauce, a spicy mustard sauce and a peach chutney. A dish I will take to my grave.,
On a side note, for the entree I had the seafood over creamy grits, and although very good, it was a tad rich and a little too much cream. That is only for me of course, a lover of cream sauces would have died and gone to heaven there and then! I just sometimes think that the fancier the restaurant and the higher the price, they seem to think the more rich and creamy they have to go.
Sometimes, a really well made burger is as good as it gets.:lips:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

"Sometimes, a really well made burger is as good as it gets.:lips:"

Absolutely. And the very foundation of the food revolution started by Alice Waters 30 years ago. 

But you're talking about Charleston, after all, where a certain amount of decadence is expected. Sounds like you had a finned-fish version of shrimp & grits, a bellwether dish of the Low Country.


----------



## chefsjoy (Dec 8, 2007)

Where does Tasso come from?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I believe it's from Louisiana. If not, it should be, as it's a very big number among both Cajuns and Creoles.


----------



## wmaceo (Dec 20, 2012)

I've owned several restaurants, Italian, and French covered.  

NO WAY can you substitute Chorizo for Tasso.  Totally, totally different seasonings.  Its like adding cumio to gumbo instead of gumbo file.

Used salt pork,  cured ham, or bacon in that order of preference.  NO way use  CHORIZO.....


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I would sub the ham with some spices, or take a try at making your own tasso. http://www.nolacuisine.com/2005/11/03/homemade-tasso-recipe/ if you don't have a smoker use some liquid smoke. It won't be as good but it would be acceptable.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Which Chorizo, Spanish or Latin American?

Or both?


WMaceo said:


> I've owned several restaurants, Italian, and French covered.
> 
> NO WAY can you substitute Chorizo for Tasso. Totally, totally different seasonings. Its like adding cumio to gumbo instead of gumbo file.
> 
> Used salt pork, cured ham, or bacon in that order of preference. NO way use CHORIZO.....


----------

